# why did my pen bleed ?



## old folks (Mar 22, 2005)

I just turned a pen from Beth. Olive Wood, the shape is good but the black started to bleed...can anyone tell me why ?







   The white near the band is a shine from my scanner, not a mistake.


----------



## Old Griz (Mar 22, 2005)

What do mean by bleeding.... ??


----------



## old folks (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Old Griz_
> <br />What do mean by bleeding.... ??



   The black lines started to spread...smear...bleed

                                            John


----------



## wicook (Mar 22, 2005)

That looks almost like spalting instead of grain. I've never heard of growth rings "bleeding." For that matter, I've never heard of spalting bleeding either, but since it's a fungus, it seems more likely that that could happen. Maybe someone who has more experience than I do can answer more accurately. The pen doesn't look like the BOW I've turned. The grain doesn't look quite right.


----------



## jdavis (Mar 22, 2005)

I agree with Bill. Doesn't look like BOW wood.Have not experienced bleeding.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 22, 2005)

My thughts, exactly. But that is only guessing from ignorance. Maybe Mik can pitch in here with some answers about olive wood spalting.





> _Originally posted by wicook_
> <br />That looks almost like spalting instead of grain. I've never heard of growth rings "bleeding." For that matter, I've never heard of spalting bleeding either, but since it's a fungus, it seems more likely that that could happen. Maybe someone who has more experience than I do can answer more accurately. The pen doesn't look like the BOW I've turned. The grain doesn't look quite right.


----------



## Old Griz (Mar 22, 2005)

I have to agree with all said here.. I have never heard of spalting or grain lines bleeding and the more I look at this pen, the less I think it is BOW... 
Here is a pic of some BOW I did over the weekend



Notice the definate color difference in the wood



... BOW seems to have a more creamy tan look... it also does not have the open pores that this piece of wood seems to have... 
The only think I can think of you meaning is that the black of the grain/spalting sanded into the open pores of the heartwood... unless you are talking about this happening after the finish was put on... then I am at a total loss as to what happened...


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Mar 22, 2005)

Tom,
Are those pens or something else?


----------



## Old Griz (Mar 22, 2005)

Those are perfume applicators Mac... they sell real well for me... I sold about 30 or more over Christmas as $30 a pop...


----------



## mik (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi John

This does not look at all like olive wood. 
But!!
When you touch the pen does it have a silky feel? Did you notice the aroma whilst turning? - sort of sweet? 
If so, then there are number of scenarios:

 The wood is extremely young and whilst drying developed an fungicidal growth or young wood that has been in a damp place for a long time?
<br />
 A reaction to your finishing process ie CA etc - will dissolve the fungi
<br />
 I am not suggesting it, but I have come across pressure filling the wood with dye to enhance grain unaturally - this only possible in young wood or again damp and spongy wood - the finishing will alo possibly dissolve the dye.
<br />

Try this - diassemble, rub back to wood then rub with neat alcohol, and re-polish with a friction polish, wax based.

Please let me know how you get on - I am intrigued - you can if you want send me the pen for a thorough analysis - I will return it unharmed! Email me at mik@mikpens.com


----------



## pen-turners (Mar 30, 2005)

Looks like you've got a piece of Spalted Tamarind there.  Possible from the blanks I sent you.

Chris


----------



## atvrules1 (Mar 31, 2005)

I was also going to say that it looks like tamarind, in fact very similar to some that I have turned.
Alan
Fredonia, Arizona


----------

